# THIS or THAT............



## Itullian

You must pick between the 2 things offered , then offer 2 more.
I'll start..................

coffee or tea ?

coffee

donuts or cookies ?


----------



## aleazk

cookies

Juice or water?


----------



## Ravndal

Water.

Bach or Brahms?


----------



## aleazk

Bach.

Classical or quantum?.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Classical

Sunset or sunrise?


----------



## Tristan

Sunset (west coast forever)

Mountains or beach?


----------



## aleazk

Sunset!. Is there anything more romantic and melancholic?.


----------



## mstar

Beach!  

In terms of music, passion or quiet calm?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Passion.


Day or night?


----------



## aleazk

Day.

North or south?


----------



## Itullian

aleazk said:


> Day.
> 
> North or south?


north

desert or forest ?


----------



## joen_cph

Forest 
French Riviera or Rome?


----------



## mstar

Rrrrrrome!  

Grand High Exalted Mystic Ruler or Posts Comparable To Those by PetrB?


----------



## aleazk

PetrB's posts.

1 or 2?


----------



## PetrB

aleazk said:


> Sunset!. Is there anything more romantic and melancholic?.


West Coast -- standing atop a mountain that rolls down to the Pacific while the sun is setting.

Next.


----------



## PetrB

aleazk said:


> PetrB's posts.
> 
> 1 or 2?


1

Grey






or Taupe?


----------



## DrKilroy

Taupe, for sure!

Andromeda Galaxy or Sombrero Galaxy?

Best regards, Dr


----------



## joen_cph

Didn´t know about the Sombrero Galaxy, thanks, impressive pictures - but

Andromeda, because it looks more hospitable.

1968 or 2013 ?


----------



## aleazk

2013.

Carbon or silicon?


----------



## DaDirkNL

sillicon.

Romantic or Classical?


----------



## Ravndal

Romantic, or Neo classical if im allowed.

Beer or red wine?


----------



## mstar

Ravndal said:


> Romantic, or Neo classical if im allowed.
> 
> Beer or red wine?


HEY!!!!!! *Tea.....* :lol: I'm toooo young for that. 

Chrome or Firefox??


----------



## Tristan

Chrome - works better with Retina display

Mac OS or Windows?


----------



## Ingélou

Cross post...









Windows

Rice or potatoes?


----------



## Musician

Mac

Derby or Greyhound?


----------



## mstar

Musician said:


> Mac
> 
> Derby or Greyhound?


I have no idea what that is.... :lol: Sorry! But I will go with Greyhound when we are speaking of the dog breed. 

Technology or Biology?


----------



## Musician

mstar said:


> I have no idea what that is.... :lol: Sorry! But I will go with Greyhound when we are speaking of the dog breed.
> 
> Technology or Biology?


These are actually races...

Anyways,

Biology...

Tam Tam or Bam Bam?


----------



## violadude

Musician said:


> These are actually races...
> 
> Anyways,
> 
> Biology...
> 
> Tam Tam or Bam Bam?


Tam Tam because of the instrument

Soup or salad?


----------



## mstar

Soup! I will not even _smell_ salad, or look at it! I just don't like it.... 

Unless it is a very specific fruit salad, which is not to be called salad in my opinion. Anyway....

*Apple or Microsoft?* (Laptops and such)


----------



## PetrB

Genuine answer, APPLE (actuality, Microsoft -- because I'm stuck with it... )

Deodorant ~ or ~ Antiperspirant?


----------



## mstar

PetrB said:


> Genuine answer, APPLE (actuality, Microsoft -- because I'm stuck with it... )
> 
> Deodorant ~ or ~ Antiperspirant?


Aw, come on, Petr! I'm for Windows.... 

Anyway, the word? *Antiperspirant*, because I am very annoyed when people use informal terms for unpleasant biological functions of the body and related, such as "sweating" instead of simply "perspiring" or even "hot." 

So, hmm.... If we were to appoint the next moderator, and it had to be one of the following:

PetrB or Hilltroll72....  (Is that alright??)


----------



## Itullian

mstar said:


> Aw, come on, Petr! I'm for Windows....
> 
> Anyway, the word? *Antiperspirant*, because I am very annoyed when people use informal terms for unpleasant biological functions of the body and related, such as "sweating" instead of simply "perspiring" or even "hot."
> 
> So, hmm.... If we were to appoint the next moderator, and it had to be one of the following:
> 
> PetrB or Hilltroll72....  (Is that alright??)


Abstain : )

bagels or English muffins ?


----------



## Musician

Can I say both?

Yardsticks or Benchmarks?


----------



## violadude

Itullian said:


> Abstain : )
> 
> bagels or English muffins ?


Bagels with melted garlic Havarti and tomatoes









Mac and cheese or Spaghetti?

Sorry, I thought this was the food thread still :O


----------



## Musician

violadude said:


> Bagels with melted garlic Havarti and tomatoes
> 
> View attachment 26147
> 
> 
> Mac and cheese?


lol....................


----------



## Vaneyes

Egg & Sausage McMuffin.

Condom or croissant?


----------



## violadude

Musician said:


> lol....................


???????????????????????????????????? :O

Watch'oo laughin at?


----------



## Itullian

Vaneyes said:


> Egg & Sausage McMuffin.
> 
> Condom or croissant?


croissant

spring or fall ?.....................


----------



## Musician

spring

sharp or flat?


----------



## PetrB

mstar said:


> Aw, come on, Petr! I'm for Windows....
> 
> Anyway, the word? *Antiperspirant*, because I am very annoyed when people use informal terms for unpleasant biological functions of the body and related, such as "sweating" instead of simply "perspiring" or even "hot."
> 
> So, hmm.... If we were to appoint the next moderator, and it had to be one of the following:
> 
> PetrB or Hilltroll72....  (Is that alright??)


Gentlemen sweat; Ladies perspire.
Antiperspirants often block your pores, stop you from, ahem, perspiring and they contain too a deodorant.
Deodorants de-odorize, but do not prevent you from sweating /perspiring.

Moderator? NO NO A THOUSAND TIMES NO. You could not pay me enough, and the "job" is unpaid 

Now, if Hilltroll had the time to offer, well, I'd love to see that, especially if he could change a few policies around these parts


----------



## PetrB

Musician said:


> spring
> 
> sharp or flat?


Dunno... sometimes its up: sometimes its down.

*Kabbalah ~ or ~ I Ching ???*


----------



## Celloman

Kabbalah

*Pink or purple?*


----------



## Musician

Purple

Us or We?.........


----------



## Itullian

Musician said:


> Purple
> 
> Us or We?.........


we

ice skate or roller skate ?


----------



## PetrB

Ice Skate

Corfu ~ or ~ Crete


----------



## Turangalîla

PetrB said:


> Ice Skate
> 
> Corfu ~ or ~ Crete


Crete, please!

Abraham or Lot?


----------



## joen_cph

Lot (only as a picturesque French river ...) 

Deep knowledge on Marxist theory, or the complete releases by Zamfir?


----------



## mstar

joen_cph said:


> Lot (only as a picturesque French river ...)
> 
> Deep knowledge on Marxist theory, or the complete releases by Zamfir?


NONE!!!!!! 

Star Wars or climbing a tree??


----------



## mamascarlatti

mstar said:


> NONE!!!!!!
> 
> Star Wars or climbing a tree??


climbing a tree.

Beautifully mown lawn or flower-filled meadow?


----------



## Ondine

Flower-filled meadow, 

next:

Be-Bop or Cool Jazz


----------



## joen_cph

Cool jazz

Tulip or Rose?


----------



## Ondine

Tulip,

Piano or Sax


----------



## aleazk

Piano.

Boulez or Ligeti?.


----------



## Winterreisender

Boulez (I enjoy his conducting if nothing else)

Greek or Roman


----------



## aleazk

Greek.

Boson or fermion?. :devil:


----------



## Ondine

Boson

Einstein or Bohr


----------



## aleazk

Einstein!.

In a piano, black or white keys?.


----------



## Ondine

White keys,

C Major or D minor


----------



## mstar

D minor!  

Counterpoint or Contrapositive? (Geometry's gotten to me....)


----------



## Musician

Counterpoint

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## PetrB

with coffee or tea? This game has done one full rotation:

Anyone feel free to establish game two.


----------



## Ondine

Coffee,

Hemingway or Dickens?


----------



## PetrB

Dickens. [I like the surreal, and the long sentence structures. Hemingway is like reading hiccups.[

High plateau, pine trees, boulders, cold clear streams 

~ or ~

Littoral: humid, tropical and verdant?


----------



## Ondine

Littoral: humid, tropical and verdant,

Scuba Diving or Sailing?


----------



## Musician

Sailing

Liszt or Chopin?


----------



## mstar

Aaah, hard! I'd have to say... *Chopin!*

So, semi-formal dress always (like me ), or casual throw-on don't-care clothes?


----------



## Tristan

Casual throw-on don't care. I have to wear a uniform at my school, so I relish being able to wear casual clothes. Although I _do_ care about what I wear, even casually 

Frozen-yogurt or ice cream?


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Ice cream!

Lute or classical guitar?


----------



## Celloman

Classical guitar

Tomato or tomata?


----------



## Musician

Tomato 

Mustache or Goatee?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Moustache.

Viola jokes or trumpet jokes?


----------



## Fermat

Trumpet jokes

Summer Olympics or Winter Olympics?


----------



## Turangalîla

WINTER, because I'm from Canada and we fail at the summer ones.


Stockhausen or Xenakis?


----------



## Celloman

It's all Greek to me...Xenakis.

Phrygian mode or Lydian mode?


----------



## mamascarlatti

Celloman said:


> It's all Greek to me...Xenakis.
> 
> Phrygian mode or Lydian mode?


More Greek. Phrygian.

Jane Austen or George Eliot?


----------



## Ondine

George Eliot

Günter Grass or Milan Kundera


----------



## Itullian

Ondine said:


> George Eliot
> 
> Günter Grass or Milan Kundera


Have no idea

newspaper or internet?


----------



## violadude

Itullian said:


> Have no idea
> 
> newspaper or internet?


Internet

Spoon or fork?


----------



## Ondine

Spoon,

ebook or book


----------



## Celloman

Ondine said:


> ebook or book


Book.

Beef or chicken?


----------



## violadude

Celloman said:


> Book.
> 
> Beef or chicken?


Beef

Bus or taxi? ...........................


----------



## mstar

Taxi - more personal, flexible, and simply nicer.  
Though one could just take the tram in the USA, especially with a student discount.... 

PC or laptop?


----------



## Tristan

Desktops will get you more power, but portability is key in today's world. Laptop for sure.

Fantasy or science fiction?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Fantasy.

Polednice or Polednice?


----------



## violadude

Klavierspieler said:


> Fantasy.
> 
> Polednice or Polednice?


Vampire pig

Scarf or hood?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Scarf.

Jeans or slacks?


----------



## Ondine

Jeans,

Cinema or Theatre?


----------



## mstar

Ondine said:


> Jeans,
> 
> Cinema or Theatre?


Probably.... Theatre? Maybe, I'm not sure right now. 

College or work? (What do you think, at least?)


----------



## Itullian

mstar said:


> Probably.... Theatre? Maybe, I'm not sure right now.
> 
> College or work? (What do you think, at least?)


Both, you learn a lot from both.

glasses or contacts?


----------



## Fermat

Don't use either, but I'd probably go with contacts

Easter Island or Christmas Island?


----------



## Itullian

Christmas

water color or oil ?


----------



## mamascarlatti

oil

sharks or snakes?


----------



## Centropolis

Sharks are much cooler.

Spider-man or Batman


----------



## Itullian

BATMAN!!!

Laurel or Hardy?


----------



## Ondine

Laurel,

Marijuana or Cocaine


----------



## Musician

...........................


----------



## samurai

Marijuana {back in the day, of course!}

Dark Chocolate or Milk Chocolate?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Baker's Chocolate. 

Kirk or Spock?


----------



## samurai

Kirk

 Smooth or Chunky Peanut Butter?


----------



## mstar

Smooth!  

Mostly funny or mostly serious?


----------



## Ondine

Mostly funny,

Cycling or Skating?


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Skating.

Muffin or cupcake?


----------



## Itullian

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Skating.
> 
> Muffin or cupcake?


cupcake

socks or barefoot ?


----------



## mstar

Barefoot. Socks stop blood circulation if they're worn too long. At least mine do! :lol: 

Furry animals or deepsea life?


----------



## violadude

mstar said:


> Barefoot. Socks stop blood circulation if they're worn too long. At least mine do! :lol:
> 
> Furry animals or deepsea life?


Furry animals!!!!









Ummm

Nighttime or daytime?


----------



## Ondine

Nighttime,

Martial Arts or Meditation?


----------



## Celloman

violadude said:


> Nighttime or daytime?


Nighttime.

27 or 63?


----------



## Klavierspieler

63 Martial Arts.

Soviet Union or Nazi Germany?


----------



## mstar

Klavierspieler said:


> 63 Martial Arts.
> 
> Soviet Union or Nazi Germany?


Democracy. 

Would you rather date an attention-seeker or a weird introverted nerd?


----------



## Klavierspieler

I am a weird introverted nerd, and I would like to marry someone who is something like me.

Rembrandt or Picasso?


----------



## Ondine

Picasso,

Molecular Biology or Biochemistry


----------



## Vaneyes

Molecular Biology 

Golf or cricket


----------



## Ondine

Golf,

Adam Smith or Karl Marx


----------



## samurai

Karl Marx

Red or Black raspberries?


----------



## Op.123

Red raspberries

Rabid or decaying policeman?


----------



## violadude

Burroughs said:


> Red raspberries
> 
> Rabid or decaying policeman?


Decaying

Arm hair or leg hair?


----------



## mstar

violadude said:


> Decaying
> 
> Arm hair or leg hair?


Blech! Leg,I think. Women have the freedom to get rid of it. 

Microbiology or physics?


----------



## Op.123

Microbiology

Pork or lamb


----------



## Celloman

Lamb, even though I've never had it before. Pork is too dry most of the time.

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Winterreisender

Celloman said:


> Coke or Pepsi?


Can't tell the difference... but probably Coke?

USA or Canada?


----------



## mstar

USA. 

Normandy or Stalingrad (WWII)?


----------



## Guest

Canada, even though I live in the US.

Shot or stabbed?


----------



## mstar

Kontrapunctus said:


> Canada, even though I live in the US.
> 
> Shot or stabbed?


"Normandy or Stalingrad?"

"Canada."

Lololololololol


----------



## Tristan

mstar said:


> USA.
> 
> Normandy or Stalingrad (WWII)?


Stalingrad =)

Tocharian A or B?

(If anyone knows what this means, I'll give them a cookie!)


----------



## mstar

Tristan said:


> Stalingrad =)
> 
> Tocharian A or B?
> 
> (If anyone knows what this means, I'll give them a cookie!)


Hmm.... Well, the languages are pretty close, though I think I'd say A....

Where's my cookie? :lol:

Okay, Asian or African?


----------



## Ondine

African,

Cro-Magnon or Neanderthal?


----------



## Vaneyes

Neanderthal

Strip Sirloin or Porterhouse


----------



## violadude

Vaneyes said:


> Neanderthal
> 
> Strip Sirloin or Porterhouse


Sirloin

Stuck on a bus needing to go #1 or stuck on a bus needing to go #2?


----------



## mstar

violadude said:


> Sirloin
> 
> Stuck on a bus needing to go #1 or stuck on a bus needing to go #2?


None, Violadude. Go before you get on the bus.

Stuck chatting with me on TC or catching a cold? (Hard one, isn't it....)


----------



## violadude

mstar said:


> None, Violadude. Go before you get on the bus.


Aww, but what if you did but the pressure unexpectedly strikes you again!? It could happen if it's a really long bus ride.


----------



## mstar

violadude said:


> Aww, but what if you did but the pressure unexpectedly strikes you again!? It could happen if it's a really long bus ride.


I wouldn't take the bus - rather, I'd take a taxi. Since I'm paying them, they'd really have to pull over someplace (good) if I asked them. Violadude, you're disturbing my peace somewhat.... :lol:


----------



## mstar

Anyway, Karajan or Bernstein?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Sirloin
> 
> Stuck on a bus needing to go #1 or stuck on a bus needing to go #2?


#2......stuck with #1 is more difficult!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mstar said:


> Anyway, Karajan or Bernstein?


BERSTEIN!!!!!! Karajan is mediocre.

Stockhausen or Machaut?


----------



## violadude

mstar said:


> I wouldn't take the bus - rather, I'd take a taxi. Since I'm paying them, they'd really have to pull over someplace (good) if I asked them. Violadude, you're disturbing my peace somewhat....


I'm too poor to take the Taxi 

Oh hahaha sorry about that.  :lol:


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> BERSTEIN!!!!!! Karajan is mediocre.
> 
> Stockhausen or Machaut?


Machaut

*Breaking Bad* or _*Homeland*_?


----------



## Vaneyes

Breaking Bad

Oregon State or Washington State


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Vaneyes said:


> Breaking Bad
> 
> Oregon State or Washington State


The one that has Violadude.

JS Bach or PDQ Bach?


----------



## mstar

JS Bach, only because I am too cool to know anyone's works if their initials are PDQB. Pedigree. 

Oh, pedicure or manicure? (I'm telling you know, I don't even know the difference....) :lol:


----------



## mstar

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The one that has Violadude.
> 
> JS Bach or PDQ Bach?


How do you know? More importantly, how do *we* know??


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The one that has Violadude.


Good choice!  ............................................


----------



## mstar

violadude said:


> Good choice!  ............................................


Aaaahhh I'm not following! Seattle, near Seattle, outside of Seattle, near Washington D.C., Mexico D.F., Bogota, Colombia, managua, Nicaragua, all the Capitales de Paises, I just don't get it.

Spanish o French?


----------



## Itullian

mstar said:


> Aaaahhh I'm not following! Seattle, near Seattle, outside of Seattle, near Washington D.C., Mexico D.F., Bogota, Colombia, managua, Nicaragua, all the Capitales de Paises, I just don't get it.
> 
> Spanish o French?


French

Saturn or Jupiter ?


----------



## Tristan

Saturn; it's just cooler looking 

Alsace or Lorraine?


----------



## mstar

That cookie you promised to give me. :lol: 

Checks or cash?


----------



## Guest

Cash

Analog or digital audio?


----------



## Klavierspieler

.......................


----------



## Guest

Klavierspieler said:


> .......................


That's an unresponsive response!


----------



## Itullian

Kontrapunctus said:


> Cash
> 
> Analog or digital audio?


When done well, digital.

dill or sweet pickles ?


----------



## mstar

Hmm, none, I don't like pickles! 

ut: or


----------



## Guest

mstar said:


> Hmm, none, I don't like pickles!
> 
> ut: or




Mercedes or BMW?


----------



## mstar

Kontrapunctus said:


> Mercedes or BMW?


BMW! Especially this one:










Losing your good friend or ignoring all your friends?


----------



## Itullian

mstar said:


> BMW! Especially this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Losing your good friend or ignoring all your friends?


ignoring

golf or tennis ?


----------



## mstar

Tennis! I used to play.... 

Silver or Turquoise as a building material?


----------



## Itullian

mstar said:


> Tennis! I used to play....
> 
> Silver or Turquoise as a building material?


Silver

ravioli or lasagna?


----------



## Guest

Lasagna.
Kashmir or Alpaca woolen pullovers, cardigans, knickers ... ?


----------



## Vaneyes

Kashmir

North Pole or South Pole


----------



## mstar

Hmm, North Pole. It's close to Russia!  

Would you rather pay a visit to France or Germany?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Deutschland!

Wine or Beer?


----------



## Guest

Vin, bien sûr! 
Merkel or Hollande?


----------



## Itullian

TalkingHead said:


> Vin, bien sûr!
> Merkel or Hollande?


Hollande

Mexico or Canada ?


----------



## Winterreisender

Canada is a wonderful Country! But I've never been to Mexico; I'm sure that would be very nice as well (diplomatic answer!)

Country Music or Hip-Hop Music


----------



## Ingélou

Country music - especially heart-rending love ballads 

wool or acrylic?


----------



## Guest

Wool !
Rain or snow?


----------



## DrKilroy

Rain.

Ketchup or mustard?

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Itullian

mustard

relish or onions?


----------



## Itullian

DrKilroy said:


> Rain.
> 
> Ketchup or mustard?
> 
> Best regards, Dr


mustard

relish or onions ?


----------



## Centropolis

Itullian said:


> mustard
> 
> relish or onions ?


Onions.

The White Album: Disc 1 or Disc 2?


----------



## Itullian

Centropolis said:


> Onions.
> 
> The White Album: Disc 1 or Disc 2?


1

Beatles or Stones?


----------



## Centropolis

Itullian said:


> 1
> 
> Beatles or Stones?


No question....The Beatles.

Fender or Gibson


----------



## Guest

Centropolis said:


> No question....The Beatles.
> Fender or Gibson


Come on, come on, somebody answer Centropolis please! I can't in all fairness to the game.


----------



## Winterreisender

Fender 

Vikings or Romans


----------



## Guest

Winterreisender said:


> Fender
> Vikings or Romans


Hah! You're bluffing, Winterreisender!!!! Come on, explain the preference to someone like me who has no idea of the difference! Really, I have no idea, so you can bluff me all you like, and I'll probably buy it.


----------



## Guest

In the meantime I'll go for Romans. Why? They invented wine and were deliciously decadent.
Talking of which - Merlot or Cabernet Sauvignon?


----------



## Winterreisender

TalkingHead said:


> Hah! You're bluffing, Winterreisender!!!! Come on, explain the preference to someone like me who has no idea of the difference! Really, I have no idea, so you can bluff me all you like, and I'll probably buy it.


Ok it was a slightly arbitrary decision. I just figured Jimi might know which is best...







(my sources tell me that's a fender)



> Merlot or Cabernet Sauvignon?


Now there's one I won't even try to answer.


----------



## Guest

Jimi H had a Fender? Then that's gospel for me from now on!


----------



## Winterreisender

TalkingHead said:


> Jimi H had a Fender? Then that's gospel for me from now on!


Ok I admit it... he played Gibson as well.


----------



## Guest

Oh, now you're confusing me! Tell you what, I like the 'look' of the Fender over that Sci-Fi delta-shaped Gibson. No idea as to their respective sounds, mind you.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Haydn symphony 100 or 104?


----------



## Guest

104

Chocolate lava cake or cheese cake?


----------



## Celloman

Chocolate lava cake....gooey, chocolatey goodness!

Tea or coffee?


----------



## Art Rock

Coffee. Lots of it.

Cognac or whisky?


----------



## Itullian

Art Rock said:


> Coffee. Lots of it.
> 
> Cognac or whisky?


Whiskey

coke or pepsi ?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

coke, pepsi can go somewhere else .

Jeans or khakis?


----------



## Kieran

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> coke, pepsi can go somewhere else .
> 
> Jeans or khakis?


Jeans.

Americano or cappuccino?


----------



## mstar

Cappuccino!  

OCD or BPD?


----------



## Itullian

mstar said:


> Cappuccino!
> 
> OCD or BPD?


BPD

baseball or football ?


----------



## Guest

Football (out of ignorance for the finer points of baseball, if there are any).
Rose flavoured or pomegranate flavoured 'Turkish delight' (Loukoum)?


----------



## Tristan

Love loukoum! Rose-flavored is my personal favorite 

Axioms or maxims?


----------



## mstar

Itullian said:


> BPD
> 
> baseball or football ?


BPD really makes very little sense, anyways. Many people have several personalities. I have a very many. They merge, split, develop, whatever. They are just personalities. I think it is when people start to regard each personality to have a soul, which makes NO sense. I wouldn't consider myself to have BPD.


----------



## Fermat

Tristan said:


> Love loukoum! Rose-flavored is my personal favorite
> 
> Axioms or maxims?


Axioms.

Marky Mark or Mark Wahlberg?


----------



## Itullian

Fermat said:


> Axioms.
> 
> Marky Mark or Mark Wahlberg?


Neither

Sinatra or Buble ?...............


----------



## Tristan

Gonna have to go with Buble on that one, sorry.

Rosencrantz or Guildenstern?


----------



## Guest

Rosencrantz

Joseph Conrad or William Faulkner?


----------



## Itullian

dunno

coffee or tea ?


----------



## Tristan

Tea. Never really cared for coffee.

Vladimir or Estragon?


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> dunno


Boo! That's a cop-out response!


----------



## Itullian

Tristan said:


> Tea. Never really cared for coffee.
> 
> Vladimir or Estragon?


Vladimir

Fiction or non fiction ?


----------



## Sonata

For the first time ever, I will go with non-fiction

Puppies or kittens?


----------



## Wandering

Kittens, both are very cute though!

Candy corn or tootsie rolls?


----------



## Tristan

Candy corn. You either love it or hate it and I'm one of the lovers 

Greek or Latin?


----------



## Winterreisender

Latin!

Thor or Loki


----------



## Celloman

Winterreisender said:


> Thor or Loki


Loki. Why? Because bad guys are a lot more fun than good guys.

*Death by hanging* or *death by drowning*?


----------



## Itullian

Celloman said:


> Loki. Why? Because bad guys are a lot more fun than good guys.
> 
> *Death by hanging* or *death by drowning*?


hanging

baked potato or fries?


----------



## joen_cph

baked potato, but crisp due to butter on the top ;-)

lake or river?


----------



## Fermat

River

Pizza: Chicago or NY style?


----------



## Rhombic

Chicago. 
Entropy or enthalpy?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ENTROPY

_War & Peace_ or _Crime & Punishment_?


----------



## Celloman

Huilunsoittaja said:


> _War & Peace_ or _Crime & Punishment_?


_War and Peace_ is my favorite novel. I have never read _Crime and Punishment_.

*Color* or *black and white*? (as pertaining to movies)


----------



## Itullian

Celloman said:


> _War and Peace_ is my favorite novel. I have never read _Crime and Punishment_.
> 
> *Color* or *black and white*? (as pertaining to movies)


BandW

comedy or drama?


----------



## joen_cph

comedy, after too much drama.

Medtner or Sammartini?


----------



## Vaneyes

(Sam)martini, please.

Fluffernutters or Hog jowls?


----------



## Celloman

Vaneyes said:


> (Sam)
> Fluffernutters or Hog jowls?


Fluffernutters. Hog jowls sound GROSS!

*Comedy* or *tragedy*? (slight variation on a previous question)


----------



## mstar

Celloman said:


> Fluffernutters. Hog jowls sound GROSS!
> 
> *Comedy* or *tragedy*? (slight variation on a previous question)


Tragedy on November the Sixth. It's quite inevitable after 120 years.

*November the Sixth* or *May the Seventh?*


----------



## Itullian

mstar said:


> Tragedy on November the Sixth. It's quite inevitable after 120 years.
> 
> *November the Sixth* or *May the Seventh?*


11/6

Christmas or Thanksgiving?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


> 11/6
> 
> Christmas or Thanksgiving?


Thanksgiving because it is not nearly as commercially hyped as Christmas.

Automatic or Manual Transmission?


----------



## mstar

Itullian said:


> 11/6












Tchaikovskians. We are sensitive "by nature." :lol:


----------



## Klavierspieler

Manual: better gas mileage.

Doug or Dinsdale?


----------



## Itullian

Klavierspieler said:


> Manual: better gas mileage.
> 
> Doug or Dinsdale?


Doug

movie or dinner?


----------



## senza sordino

Dinner

Rob Ford or Henry Ford?


----------



## Guest

Henry

ribeye or NY steak?


----------



## Itullian

Kontrapunctus said:


> Henry
> 
> ribeye or NY steak?


NY

Classical or Jazz?


----------



## samurai

Classical Jazz

Bush 1 or Bush 2


----------



## mstar

samurai said:


> Classical Jazz
> 
> Bush 1 or Bush 2


Bush.

Shakespeare or Dickens? (The latter, the latter!!) :lol:


----------



## Blake

mstar said:


> Bush.
> 
> Shakespeare or Dickens? (The latter, the latter!!) :lol:


Dickens.

Wyatt Earp or Doc Holliday?


----------



## Wandering

Val Kilmer's Doc Holliday beats all!

_Bird watcher or stargazer?_


----------



## samurai

Stargazer

Toro or Churchill?


----------



## sabrina

If it's about Manuel Murillo Toro, then I'll go wit Toro. Churchill was great, but…

*Kurt Vonnegut* or *Herman Hesse*


----------



## Vaneyes

sabrina said:


> If it's about Manuel Murillo Toro, then I'll go wit Toro. Churchill was great, but…
> 
> *Kurt Vonnegut* or *Herman Hesse*


Herman Hesse.

Hamburger Helper or Tuna Casserole?


----------



## samurai

Hamburger Helper

Red Raspberries or  Black?


----------



## sabrina

Red all the way!

Italian pizza or hamburger


----------



## samurai

Pizza, Pizza!

Ballpoints or Fountain Pens?


----------



## joen_cph

Ballpoints; and I have tried both.

Old style sofa, or an Eames plastic chair?


----------



## sabrina

Old style sofa

I like the design in Eames chairs, but I am not a fan of plastics



Greek feta cheese vs cheddar


----------



## joen_cph

Feta for me, definitely.

Verdi or Berio?


----------



## sabrina

Verdi!
He is one of the best opera composers, maybe the best…It is true i prefer Mozart or Rossini


----------



## mstar

Bump  

Google or Yahoo?


----------



## sabrina

*google* at least for now

Don Giovanni or Die Zauberflote


----------



## Couac Addict

Die Zauberflote

Double-tandem cycling with Ernest Chausson

or

Double-dating with Claude Vivier


----------



## Itullian

neither

beach or forest?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

forest, better setting for epic tales.

Oboes or clarinets?


----------



## joen_cph

Clarinets

"Trout" or "Intimate Letters"?


----------



## Katie

Letters: While variously expressive of significant personal experiences and with comparable viscerality (a country spring at 22 and forbidden love), I'm a romantic at [my tragic] heart, destined to follow its capricious wiles...thus, it's J's ode to K...

Now, let's get down to brass tacks: Keith or Brent?

Or, for those of you who aren't Deadheads, Gibson Les Paul or Fender Strat?

Do both and make my day  (but puh-leeze explain your selection(s)).../Katie


----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


> neither
> 
> beach or forest?


Forest!

Wood or plastic?


----------



## samurai

Wood

Creamy or Chunky Peanut Butter?


----------



## Wandering

Creamy Peanut Butter!!! _Either peanuts or peanut butter, one or the other, the two together just doesn't work for me._

Board games or Card games?


----------



## scratchgolf

Katie said:


> Letters: While variously expressive of significant personal experiences and with comparable viscerality (a country spring at 22 and forbidden love), I'm a romantic at [my tragic] heart, destined to follow its capricious wiles...thus, it's J's ode to K...
> 
> Now, let's get down to brass tacks: Keith or Brent?
> 
> Or, for those of you who aren't Deadheads, Gibson Les Paul or Fender Strat?
> 
> Do both and make my day  (but puh-leeze explain your selection(s)).../Katie


Keith over Brent but neither would be my first choice. I never liked Brent and most of my favorites are pre-Keith

And Card games for sure.

The Bends of OK Computer?


----------



## Itullian

DUNNO

Fritos corn chips or Cheetos cheese puffs?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


> DUNNO
> 
> Fritos corn chips or Cheetos cheese puffs?


Fritos corn chips!

Rain or Snow?


----------



## Wandering

Rain, _not frozen_. In respect to everyone up north this time of year. :tiphat:

Gumbo or Goulash?


----------



## Itullian

Clovis said:


> Rain, _not frozen_. In respect to everyone up north this time of year. :tiphat:
> 
> Gumbo or Goulash?


Gumbo

lasagna or ravioli?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


> Gumbo
> 
> lasagna or ravioli?


Lasagna!

BTW: Did you know that lasagna is nothing more than ravioli laid flat? :lol:

Opera or musical?


----------



## mstar

Opera! 

Preferrably La Traviata or Carmen, though I'd like to see all of Wagner's Ring Cycle live by the greatests by the time I turn 40....  

Right handed or left handed?


----------



## scratchgolf

Right handed in golf. Left handed in hockey. Throw and hit both in baseball.

The Sopranos or Boardwalk Empire?


----------



## Itullian

scratchgolf said:


> Right handed in golf. Left handed in hockey. Throw and hit both in baseball.
> 
> The Sopranos or Boardwalk Empire?


Sopranos

Bugs Bunny or Mickey Mouse?


----------



## Cosmos

Itullian said:


> Bugs Bunny or Mickey Mouse?


Bugs Bunny 

Mexican food or Japanese food?


----------



## mstar

Japanese food. Yum! 

Electronic devices or the (unplugged) arts?


----------



## samurai

The unplugged arts: Clapton on MTV some years ago doing acoustic renditions of some of his biggest "electric" songs such as Layla immediately comes to find. these were soul-searching, evocative performances which still resonate with me to this day.

Paperback or Hardcover books?


----------



## mstar

samurai said:


> The unplugged arts: Clapton on MTV some years ago doing acoustic renditions of some of his biggest "electric" songs such as Layla immediately comes to find. these were soul-searching, evocative performances which still resonate with me to this day.
> 
> Paperback or Hardcover books?


Paperback. Though it is important to preserve books, I think that a rip or tear is worth it, as is more likely to happen with the lighter, more transportable paperback, so long as I have read and enjoyed the book. That is the point of books! 

FIFA or NFL?


----------



## samurai

NFL

Regular or *Classic* Comics {for those of us old enough to remember the difference}. As I'm not sure that they are still in existence--and for those of my fellow members who weren't around back in the Fifties and Sixties--the latter category of comic was based on well known novels by famous authors, such as H.G.Wells and Jules Verne. As I remember them, they were done quite well; since my father was a high-school English teacher and forbade "regular" comic books in our house, I was allowed to peruse some of the Classic Comics which were bought by my best friend and shared with me.


----------



## scratchgolf

I'll take regular. My nephew, Justin Gregory, won a national art award this year for a comic he created about my sons and all their cousins. He was awarded at Carnegie Hall this past year. Very creative stuff.








Christmas Eve or Christmas morning?


----------



## Itullian

Christmas morning

giving or getting gifts?


----------



## GreenMamba

Giving, as I don't think I need anything anymore.

Automatic or Manual transmission?


----------



## scratchgolf

Manual unless I need to shoot and drive. Then automatic is handy. 

Naughty or Nice?


----------



## Itullian

Nice 

wine or beer?


----------



## Clayton

Beer, if we're talking about Ale

Macbeth or Ubu Roi?


----------



## ggforuall

Macbeth

Samsung S4 or Apple iPhone 5?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Samsung Galaxy S4

Physical Books or Ebooks?


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Physical books.

Donald Duck or Daffy Duck?


----------



## joen_cph

Daffy Duck

Andy Warhol or Joseph Mallord William Turner?


----------



## samurai

Turner

Marilyn Monroe or Jayne Mansfield?


----------



## Rachmanijohn

Marilyn Monroe

Romantic or Classical


----------



## Guest

Romantic

Leather or wool?


----------



## GreenMamba

Leather.

Chaplin or Keaton?


----------



## samurai

Chaplin

Teal or  Turquoise ?


----------



## scratchgolf

Teal.

I still can't believe someone chose Monroe over Mansfield. 

Woody or Coach?


----------



## GreenMamba

Coach. Keeping on the same topic....

No Country for Old Men or Raging Bull


----------



## samurai

Raging Bull, DeNiro and Pesci were outrageously good!

Tuna or Chicken Salad?


----------



## Rachmanijohn

Chicken Salad.

Schopenhauer or Hegel


----------



## joen_cph

Hegel (well, in the main);

a cherry orchard or a roundabout?


----------



## samurai

Cherry Orchard [not quite sure what a roundabout is, anyway] 

Since we're speaking of roundabouts, Yes or Traffic?


----------



## Guest

Yes

Cheesecake or chocolate cream pie?


----------



## GreenMamba

Cheesecake

Atlantic or Pacific?


----------



## sabrina

Atlantic as crossing it means reaching Europe...

Snow-white or Cinderella


----------



## scratchgolf

sabrina said:


> Atlantic as crossing it means reaching Europe...
> 
> Snow-white or Cinderella


Snow White. I liked Disney heroines when their eyes weren't the size of dinner plates.

California Chardonnays or White Burgundies?


----------



## Itullian

scratchgolf said:


> Snow White. I liked Disney heroines when their eyes weren't the size of dinner plates.
> 
> California Chardonnays or White Burgundies?


Chardonnays

almonds or cashews?


----------



## sabrina

almonds

wild raspberries or wild blueberries


----------



## Itullian

sabrina said:


> almonds
> 
> wild raspberries or wild blueberries


blueberries

book or kindle?


----------



## Rachmanijohn

Book. Love the feel of real pages.

Steinway or Baldwin


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Steinway even though I own a Baldwin.

Berlin Philharmonic or Vienna Philharmonic?


----------



## sabrina

Vienna Philharmonic though Berlin could also be very good...

Lamborghini or Maserati


----------



## Itullian

sabrina said:


> Vienna Philharmonic though Berlin could also be very good...
> 
> Lamborghini or Maserati


Maserati

ice or roller skating?


----------



## Rachmanijohn

Ice skating

Baseball or football


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Basketball

Shakespeare's Comedies or Tragedies?


----------



## guy

Tragedies!

Pen or pencil?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pen. I don't like pencils at all.

rear wheel drive or front wheel drive


----------



## Itullian

Florestan said:


> Pen. I don't like pencils at all.
> 
> rear wheel drive or front wheel drive


rear

gold or silver?


----------



## samurai

Gold

Blondes or Redheads?


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Blondes

Triangles or Squares?


----------



## Itullian

MozartEarlySymphonies said:


> Blondes
> 
> Triangles or Squares?


triangles

hot dog or hamburger?


----------



## scratchgolf

Itullian said:


> triangles
> 
> hot dog or hamburger?


Triangles?!?!?! How dare you?!? Those are fighting words....er....word :lol:

Hamburgers

Florence or Milan?


----------



## Itullian

scratchgolf said:


> Triangles?!?!?! How dare you?!? Those are fighting words....er....word :lol:
> 
> Hamburgers
> 
> Florence or Milan?


Fiorenzo

sausage or meatballs?


----------



## scratchgolf

Itullian said:


> Fiorenzo
> 
> sausage or meatballs?


Meatballs.

Hannibal Lecter or Darth Vader? (Better villain)


----------



## Guest

Hannibal Lecter

SACD or RBCD?


----------



## PetrB

Kontrapunctus said:


> Hannibal Lecter
> 
> SACD or RBCD?


Acronym, Ohio. ........................


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Harmony or melody?


----------



## GreenMamba

Harmony.

Hagler or Hearns?


----------



## scratchgolf

GreenMamba said:


> Harmony.
> 
> Hagler or Hearns?


Hagler

Cosby Show or Cheers?


----------



## Itullian

GreenMamba said:


> Harmony.
> 
> Hagler or Hearns?


Hearns

Wilt or Russell ?


----------



## Itullian

Itullian said:


> Hearns
> 
> Wilt or Russell ?


Wilt

Puccini or Verdi?


----------



## Haydn man

Puccini
Watson or Holmes?


----------



## SixFootScowl

hot dog!

Dog or cat?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Whoops, wasn't at the end of the thread. Oh well.



Florestan said:


> hot dog!
> 
> Dog or cat?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> Whoops, wasn't at the end of the thread. Oh well.


cat

Flemming or Flemish


----------



## Granate

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> cat
> 
> Flemming or Flemish


Flemish

Onion or Garlic?


----------



## Totenfeier

Granate said:


> Flemish
> 
> Onion or Garlic?


Garlic

Interior or coastline (where applicable)?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Both, now I cheating but how about a large inland lake like lake Eyre - when its got water in it


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Oh next one hey

Beer or Wine?


----------



## ZJovicic

Beer (most of the time, but I would really miss wine sometimes)

BMW or BWV?


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Both, now I cheating but how about a large inland lake like lake Eyre - when its got water in it]


What if we drain Lake Erie and fill it with beer, then have a huge pool party on the lake?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> What if we drain Lake Erie and fill it with beer, then have a huge pool party on the lake?


I'll bring the Peanuts


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'll bring the Peanuts


I guess i'll bring the cats...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> I guess i'll bring the cats...


No barbecues allowed. The air quality there is already too bad.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ But you can bring your car, just make sure your rust proofing is good!

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/sport...y/news-story/51983a90957cd9bfc7940369b2e1a551


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> No barbecues allowed. The air quality there is already too bad.


*cries, don't eat the cats...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> *cries, don't eat the cats...


Sorry, my misunderstanding. I just figured since they can't swim...

No, ah, ahem. well I figure maybe you could barbecue mice for the nice little puddy tats.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> *cries, don't eat the cats...


At least not Nora


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> Sorry, my misunderstanding. I just figured since they can't swim...
> 
> No, ah, ahem. well I figure maybe you could barbecue mice for the nice little puddy tats.


 great idea.


----------



## Capeditiea

But if we bring the cats, we cannot invite Brahms...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> But if we bring the cats, we cannot invite Brahms...


Correction- don't invite Wagner "But research proves that the foul calumny was almost certainly the work of Richard Wagner, a notoriously bitchy composer whose operas go on longer than one of the nine lives of an average mog"

https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2001/apr/12/highereducation.arts


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Correction- don't invite Wagner "But research proves that the foul calumny was almost certainly the work of Richard Wagner, a notoriously bitchy composer whose operas go on longer than one of the nine lives of an average mog"
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2001/apr/12/highereducation.arts


*sighs in relief


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> *sighs in relief


or runs for cover.........


----------



## Granate

Let's go back to the topic:

Garden or swimming pool?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

with or without grass?


----------



## Granate

natural or artificial grass?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Granate said:


> natural or artificial grass?


Natural

Crunchy or Smooth peanut butter?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Butters or Buttercup?


----------



## joen_cph

Buttercup.

George Crumb, or Donald Trump?


----------



## Guest

Death.

Trump or sneeze.


----------



## joen_cph

> Death.


Really? 



> Trump or sneeze.


Sneeze.

Fleece or geese?


----------



## Norman Gunston

Fleece

Cheese or Bees


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Cheese

Irrelevant or irreverent?


----------



## laurie

Irreverent

Askew or askance?


----------



## ldiat

Askew
Chocolate mousse or Tiramisu


----------



## laurie

Chocolate mousse!!!

Frozen or on the rocks?


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Rocks - 

Cleveland or England?


----------



## Granate

England










*Two kinds of people* is a great tumblr site. It even sells a book.

This is no promo. I really miss this site


----------



## Marinera

Yellow No.2

Rob Roy or Three Musketeers?


----------



## Granate

_*Dogtanian and the Three Muskehounds*_ (_D'Artacan y los Tres Mosqueperros_, a Spanish-Japanese production), part of my childhood 

Firm pillow of soft pillow?


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Firm -

Grip or grasp on reality?


----------



## ldiat

Grip

alfredo or marinara


----------



## Marinera

al...la marinara 

swimming or hiking?


----------



## joen_cph

hiking

all of the world´s cello sonatas, or all of the world´s violin sonatas?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Violin

Karajan Conducting or Carry On Camping?


----------



## ldiat

Karajan Conducting

Scallopini or Piccata


----------

